# Reason to believe the app will launch NOV. 21st



## extreme-fuzzy-socks (Nov 14, 2017)

Hey all! 

The log-in bonuses currently only stretch to being awarded through November 21st. Before, they were given to you in 10 day intervals, however, the ones I was given this morning end on the 21st. Nintendo told us to expect the app at the end of November, so that would be a fitting date.

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Snow (Nov 14, 2017)

I noticed that but I didn't think about the launch being on the 21st! I just assumed they switched to a weekly log-in schedule. I did just get a promo mailing from them with a link to install the live wallpaper so they must be gearing up!


----------



## shayx (Nov 14, 2017)

Promo mailing?  Link for "live wallpaper?"  Tell us more or share anything (promo code?/link?) that you can.


----------



## Pinkbell (Nov 15, 2017)

Going be happy when I can play legit   Tried it via apk enjoyed it ^^


----------



## Snow (Nov 15, 2017)

shayx said:


> Promo mailing?  Link for "live wallpaper?"  Tell us more or share anything (promo code?/link?) that you can.



*Here's the link* to the live wallpaper (Android only). When I first installed it it was an empty landscape with just a few characters. This morning it had updated and added some villagers! I can definitely see this leading to the official release next week!


----------



## shayx (Nov 15, 2017)

Thanks Snow!


----------



## Jake (Nov 16, 2017)

Pretty sure they game will be out by November 21st at the latest. They just revealed an online mini game to promote the game, called Animal Crossing: Pocket Camp - Friend Finder, which is only open from now to the 21st, no way this is a coincnednce

https://events.ac-pocketcamp.com/en-GB/fortune


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 16, 2017)

Jake said:


> Pretty sure they game will be out by November 21st at the latest. They just revealed an online mini game to promote the game, called Animal Crossing: Pocket Camp - Friend Finder, which is only open from now to the 21st, no way this is a coincnednce
> 
> https://events.ac-pocketcamp.com/en-GB/fortune



Fair enough, I really hope it will be out by Tuesday then, need me some AC on the go!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Nov 18, 2017)

Woo hoo! Good news for those who have waited! Can't wait to have an influx of friends hopefully! =D


----------



## MelbaBear (Nov 18, 2017)

I really hope this is true!


----------



## Soigne (Nov 19, 2017)

I hope so! I can't wait to dive into it while I should be writing papers over Thanksgiving break.


----------



## Alcor (Nov 19, 2017)

It's confirmed now that the worldwide release is on Nov 22nd;

source:
https://www.polygon.com/2017/10/24/16536774/animal-crossing-mobile-ios-android-release-date


----------



## LunarMako (Nov 20, 2017)

Turns out you were pretty close. It will be out on November 21st. Can't wait. I hope I can free up enough space on my iphone. Hahaha.


----------

